# Tile as feeding surface



## tofuqueen (Jul 15, 2009)

Several people have recommended using tile as a feeding surface for my Russian Tortoise. So I went to Home Depot this afternoon and was rather overwhelmed with the selection of tiles! LOL! I found two that seem to be good, but thought I'd post a picture and ask the forum. The tile on the right is a 4X4 inch white ceramic tile. Pretty simple... and only 16 cents! The one on the left is slightly smaller and has a "sandstone finish". I got that one (for a whopping 21 cents) because the finish is a little rougher. I liked the size of the white tile, but I'm afraid that it might be too slick for him. Maybe not... thoughts?! Is the glaze used to paint the tile safe for them? I couldn't find any tiles that were just terracotta.
Thanks again!


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 15, 2009)

tofuqueen said:


> Several people have recommended using tile as a feeding surface for my Russian Tortoise. So I went to Home Depot this afternoon and was rather overwhelmed with the selection of tiles! LOL! I found two that seem to be good, but thought I'd post a picture and ask the forum. The tile on the right is a 4X4 inch white ceramic tile. Pretty simple... and only 16 cents! The one on the left is slightly smaller and has a "sandstone finish". I got that one (for a whopping 21 cents) because the finish is a little rougher. I liked the size of the white tile, but I'm afraid that it might be too slick for him. Maybe not... thoughts?! Is the glaze used to paint the tile safe for them? I couldn't find any tiles that were just terracotta.
> Thanks again!



I just got mine. it's a 4x4 (but for ~2$), didnt see anything for cents lol.

Anyways, it isn't glossy or smooth, but has very rugged bumps and grooves. Very grippable and he does very well on it. I have pictures of it, but you can't really see any grooves.

I would just run your hand over it. If it gives little to no traction, then I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2009)

Seiryu said:


> I would just run your hand over it. If it gives little to no traction, then I wouldn't use it.



Or you can turn it upside down and use the back for your feeding station.

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 15, 2009)

I use about half of a 12 inch by 12 inch slate tile for a 3 inch tort. It's nice and rough, and gives my tort lots of space to push the food around. I'd worry with such a small and slick tile (the rougher one is better) the food would go off right into the substrate, defeating the purpose. Does the back have grooves? I found breaking a large tile into pieces better than a smaller one. Then I could make it the size I wanted. I used a curb to break it almost exactly how I wanted, with the grain of the slate. I guess you don't have the enclosure space though...

Congrats on the tiles. Great idea.

Side notes: I don't think there is enough substrate in there for digging, and it looks dry. For a Russian I would suggest substrate deep enough to dig in, and to moisten it regularly so it is damp but not wet.

Best wishes!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 17, 2009)

Slate or a flat stone from outdoors (throughly scrubbed clean) works best. Either has a semi-rough surface that not only allows for beak wear but also for good footing for leg muscle development. Several of different sizes should be placed in strategic places in the enclosure but not to the point where they cover over 50% of the total square footage since Russian tortoises and tortoises in general like to dig in the substrate for various reasons. Just a suggestion-I would not keep a water dish in an enclosure with Russian tortoises. While they do need fresh water on a regular basis, they should not be subjected to constant dampness or ambient high humidity. They seek humid hide areas at times, based on overall dryness and temperatures of their environment. It's good to provide a humid hide box, along with a dry hide box to allow for the tortoise to choose what they need. They can then be removed from the enclosure and "soaked" 3-4 times a week in a seperate container. This method also allows for a cleaner and more sanitary living environment as they will typically defecate within their water dish shortly after drinking. This keeps more of the wastes out of their living quarters and allows the keeper to visually examine the wastes for any potential problems (worms, blood, consistency, etc...).


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 17, 2009)

I respectfully disagree with the post above. Water dishes in my experience do not significantly raise the humidity, and definitely not more than a humid hide would to a surrounding area. Torts needs access to water in captivity more than in the wild due to the hot lights we have them under. I think even 3-4 times a week could not be sufficient. I change out the water at least daily. If the water is a hazard to your tort (flipping over, etc) is the only time I would recommend not using it, and then I would offer water supervised at least daily. If the owner doesn't have the time to clean the enclosure at least twice daily (morning and night) then my personal thought is that they shouldn't have a tort. Sorry if I offend anyone. Certain dishes like a ramp or stair bowl also keep the water much cleaner on average, even with a moist substrate. Worms have to be very very bad before you see them in fecal matter so hopefully everyone gets their tort's fecal matter checked under a microscope on a regular basis at the vet. I do agree with your points on flat stones--great idea.


----------

